# Help! My dog hates little ginger kids!



## freezen1979 (Jan 15, 2013)

I was a little baffled yesterday...

My GSD is 5 months old. He is really good with kids. He does the usual puppy jumping up and a little mouthing with kids but he shows no aggression at all.

Yesterday my neighbors kid came over. A little red headed cute as can be toddler. She is very mellow. My dog freaked out when he saw her. I had to separate them. I tried to reintroduce and he freaked out again. Barking and showing aggression and lunging towards her on the leash.

The girls brother showed up who is not that bigger and he was find around him????

I was pretty upset.

So later that day I take him on a walk around town. He is fine meeting kids. Licking kids. Kids of all colors and sizes???

Why does my dog hate this little girl???

I don't want there to be an incident if she wonders into my yard.

Edit: I took socializing him very seriously. He is VERY socialized. Maybe I just didn't introduce him to enough red heads. But dogs are color blind?!


----------



## DevotedDad (Sep 18, 2011)

There could have been a scent on the girl that the dog was picking up. Just a wild guess!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

She has Gingervitis! Gingers have no souls! LMAO! 




Maybe she was wearing something that looked funny or something? 

My dog gets worried around toddlers. I wans't prepared, because I'd had her around other kids, but when I think about it they were just a little bit older and it makes a big difference to a dog. 

Toddlers don't behave like normal people. They squeal and squeak, they are erratic in their movements. One once ran squealing up to my dog as a puppy and tried to grab her it really scared her. Nothing happened thankfully, but my dog flew backward on the leash. I'm VERY careful with her around kids after that. She hung out with some about a week ago and was fine, but they were leaving her alone too.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

blackshep said:


> She has Gingervitis! Gingers have no souls! LMAO! Gingervitis - YouTube
> 
> Maybe she was wearing something that looked funny or something?
> 
> ...


I agree. Toddlers are like aliens to dogs, unless they are in the dog's immediate family. I know you said she was mellow, but their brains have not matured to go with their body actions, and maybe deep down inside she was feeling fear, dog's can sense this.


----------



## freezen1979 (Jan 15, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> I agree. Toddlers are like aliens to dogs, unless they are in the dog's immediate family. I know you said she was mellow, but their brains have not matured to go with their body actions, and maybe deep down inside she was feeling fear, dog's can sense this.


Thanks for the feedback everyone.

The above makes sense. He does get more excited around little kids but like I said he has never shown aggression. Maybe she was scared? She sure didnt act like it though.


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well they say gingers have no souls.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Am I the only one who did not know what a ginger is?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Cheyanna said:


> Am I the only one who did not know what a ginger is?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've only heard that term used by some English people I listen to online, maybe it's not a common term here in the US.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i didn't know. lol.



Cheyanna said:


> Am I the only one who did not know what a ginger is?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My kids use the term. I had not heard it before they started throwing it around. They are 15, 19, and 23. It is a recent "new" term from them. I'll have to ask what's up with that.


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

"Ginger" is a term that has been around for quite some time. I believe it originated for the show South Park several years ago. Its a great episode too!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The term ginger to describe redheads is common with British & Australian folks. Nothing new

There was a report a couple of years ago that said redheads would be no more by the year 2060.....I think that was debunked.


----------



## heartmydog_46 (Nov 10, 2021)

Carriesue said:


> I've only heard that term used by some English people I listen to online, maybe it's not a common term here in the US.


what? gingers are people with red hair!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

8 year old thread....November 20th is Kick A Ginger Day!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> 8 year old thread....November 20th is Kick A Ginger Day!


November 20th is pick up your teeth with broken fingers day as well.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> November 20th is pick up your teeth with broken fingers day as well.


Figured you were an expert on this problem.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> Figured you were an expert on this problem.


My name tape when I was a handler and contractor was GINGER. People could remember that on the radio much better than my name.

I was picked on brutally as a small kid. I was the smallest kid in my class until I was a junior. The Vietnamese kid was bigger than me. And I have day glow orange hair. It gave me some tough skin and a very negative attitude towards bullies.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Everyone needs a little red headed Irish in their life. Or half a family....


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My son and hubby are redheads. Plus a boatload of aunts and cousins


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Lots of redheads in my family, daughter-in-law, a best friend.
None of them take it seriously as adults, no offense intended, shouldn't be taken..

I'm bald, shaved head. Don't give a poop about anyone joking about that either.

I'm sorry if anyone was bullied 30 years ago.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> My name tape when I was a handler and contractor was GINGER. People could remember that on the radio much better than my name.
> 
> I was picked on brutally as a small kid. I was the smallest kid in my class until I was a junior. The Vietnamese kid was bigger than me. And I have day glow orange hair. It gave me some tough skin and a very negative attitude towards bullies.


One of my best friends is a redhead.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Lots of redheads in my family, daughter-in-law, a best friend.
> None of them take it seriously as adults, no offense intended, shouldn't be taken..
> 
> I'm bald, shaved head. Don't give a poop about anyone joking about that either.
> ...


Everyone was bullied at sometime in their lives.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

WNGD said:


> 8 year old thread....November 20th is Kick A Ginger Day!


 I wont be going outside then! Kiss a ginger day is January 12... make a note in your diaries. I'll be waiting 😙


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

No offence taken


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> One of my best friends is a redhead.


I'm sorry


----------



## heartmydog_46 (Nov 10, 2021)

shawk2424 said:


> Well they say gingers have no souls.


:/


----------



## heartmydog_46 (Nov 10, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Lots of redheads in my family, daughter-in-law, a best friend.
> None of them take it seriously as adults, no offense intended, shouldn't be taken..
> 
> I'm bald, shaved head. Don't give a poop about anyone joking about that either.
> ...


Yeah some of my cousins have read hair and they are some of the nicest people I know. But it's strange to me that my dog is NOT aggressive yet she growls at them as well!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

David Winners said:


> I'm sorry


Thanks David, you never know around here sometimes


----------

